# Solved: APN on Samsung Galaxy 3



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

Attempting to connect a Samsung Galaxy 3 running Android 4.2.2 to a portable wifi device. No connection. I've heard from a source that one way to do it would be to create an APN point. Instructions on the web are;



> From any Home screen, tap the Apps icon.
> Tap Settings.
> Tap More settings.
> Tap Mobile networks.
> ...


.

Now on the Tab 3 there is nothing called 'Mobile networks' and nothing about 'Access Point Names.' There is: 
Flight Mode
VPN
Nearby Devices
Kies via wife

No 'APN.' If anyone could shed any light on this I'd be grateful, and apologies in advance for overlooking something elementary here.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

APN's are for connecting to a cellular network such as T-Mobile, not for a standard wireless network.

What kind of issues are you having? Is it seeing the wireless? What portable wifi device are you trying to connect too? Are other devices connecting to it? Can you phone connect to other wireless networks?


----------



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for answering. Trying to connect to a portable wifi hotspot. It's a Huawei-E55330-FB63 unit which I had no trouble connecting to in the UK (I live in Hong Kong).

No trouble connecting between the Huawei and other devices. The devices have no trouble connecting to other wifi. The problem is connecting the Huawei with the provider, www.fmsation.net.

These people provided the following steps.



> Setting
> Menu
> Setting
> Network
> ...


I've also tried setting it via Huawei's website.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh, so you want to configure the Huawei device with the APN settings for T-Mobile. Do you have a T-Mobile SIM card in it and does it support the cellular bands that T-Mobile uses in the area you are in?


----------



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes. It has a local SIM card in it, widely used in Hong Kong. The company is www.fmstation.net, not T-Mobile. EDIT. Apologies. I gave insufficient information. It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, TABLET, not a phone. Under Settings>Wifi>more settings there is nothing there about APN.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aekysugcu0t1mow/2014-12-04%2007.56.08.png?dl=0


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You keep looking in the wrong spot. You do not set the APN on the tablet. The APN needs to be set in the device connecting to the cellular network; that means the Huawei device.

The manual would tell you exactly how to configure the APN in the Huawei device, which is usually through a web browser. See here: http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobil.../support/manuals/detail/e5330-en.htm?id=21901

So are you in Hong Kong or the USA?


----------



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for your patience and for pointing me in the right direction. Yes I'm in Hong Kong and most of the literature with the SIM card is in Chinese. Anyway attempting to log on the Huawei site has not yielded any results as each time I try to finish the process the screen freezes.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here is the direct link to the manual: http://download-c.huawei.com/downlo...loadId=21901&version=38473&siteCode=worldwide

How to access the configuration:



> Logging In to the Web Management Page
> 1. Make sure the connection between the Mobile WiFi and the Wi-Fi device or computer is
> working normally.
> 2. Open the browser, and enter http://192.168.8.1 in the address box.
> ...


----------



## Stephen_A (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and yes, I got the manual. To get the portable hotspot working it was necessary to go to Settings>wifi> more settings> vpn and create a new vpn. Then some information about roaming had to be entered. The thing now works. 
Thanks for your help in getting this fixed.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad you got it sorted out :up:


----------

